# Monday Night Masonic brothers



## Chalms (Sep 21, 2015)

Did anyone else see the star spangled banner during tonight's MNF game intro? There were many folks with Colts jerseys holding the 100 yard flag that had a square and compass on the back. Also said "Freemason" where the name normally is.


----------



## Chalms (Sep 21, 2015)

http://picpipi.com/media/1079297797931283094_1101935907


----------



## flttrainer (Dec 23, 2015)

That is great!


----------

